# Squid 3.3.8 - speedtest.net never finishes test



## esz (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi,

*I* am using squid (3.3.8) with default settings, not transparent. FreeBSD 9.1-p4 with default settings. pf with the following configuration:


```
set skip on lo0
scrub in on { xl0, nfe0 } all fragment reassemble
antispoof for { xl0, nfe0 }

#default
block all

#antispoof
block in quick from urpf-failed

#lan
pass in quick on nfe0 from 192.168.1.0/24 to 192.168.1.100
pass out quick on nfe0 from 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.0/24

#out all to internet
pass out quick on xl0 inet proto { tcp, udp, icmp } from xl0 to any modulate state

#www in
pass in quick on xl0 proto tcp from any to xl0 port www synproxy state

#mail in
pass in quick on xl0 inet proto tcp from any to xl0 port 25 synproxy state
```

But speedtest.net is never finishing the test. Can someone tell me why it is so?


----------



## adripillo (Jul 31, 2013)

Did you try another web page for test?


----------



## esz (Aug 4, 2013)

*Squid 3.3.8 - files download fail under Windows*

Linux clients download larger files normally. Under Windows 8 / 7 the files never finish. 

I have everything at default. Even disabled pf. Tried to recompile and tried four different Windows systems. What's wrong?


----------



## esz (Aug 4, 2013)

The problem persist with Windows clients. Linux clients run fine.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2013)

A Squid forum would probably be more helpful in finding an answer.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 5, 2013)

[ merged near-identical topics ]


----------



## esz (Aug 5, 2013)

*Solved*

The problem is hard to reproduce. But *I* am sure that it has something to do with the Windows 7 / 8 Autotuning, RWIN options.  Just disabled all of the features, calculated RWIN etc. and *I* have tripled the speed - no joke. The tools from speedguide.net helped me a lot.


----------

